# August Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (26 July 2010)

Good evening all! 

August is creeping up on us very quickly now, so it's time to start thinking about your entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is AussiePaul72, whose selection *CYS* has achieved a huge 134.62% return so far during July. Boyou is currently in second place with *CCC*, which has returned a very impressive 94.12% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is Tanaka, whose entry *LNG* has returned a solid 72.58%. 

The August stock tipping competition is sponsored once again by *Forex Capital Trading*.

*Forex Capital Trading* was founded by an experienced mix of bankers, venture capitalists, internet experts and specialists in foreign exchange trading. They offer competitive fixed spreads, personalized 24 hour assistance from their highly professional Forex analysts and the most user-friendly free Forex platform available on the market today. Access the platform from any computer anytime! Visit *Forex Capital Trading* today and open an account account in minutes with as little as $100!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between August 1 and August 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* $50 cash if you prefer. The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Saturday, July 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (26 July 2010)

SFR please


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 July 2010)

TZL please Joe.


----------



## Sdajii (26 July 2010)

EKA please


----------



## springhill (26 July 2010)

IRM thanks


----------



## Buckfont (26 July 2010)

FMS thanks Joe


----------



## pixel (26 July 2010)

MYG surely must come good now.
Thanks Joe.


----------



## nulla nulla (26 July 2010)

staying with* ELD *thanks Joe


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 July 2010)

AED please.


----------



## derty (26 July 2010)

IOH for me this time please Joe.


----------



## explod (26 July 2010)

KRL thanks Joe


----------



## Lucky_Country (26 July 2010)

POS 

Come on Twiggy deliver !!!


----------



## grace (26 July 2010)

LNC thanks Joe


----------



## Putty7 (26 July 2010)

nge thanks joe


----------



## Mickel (26 July 2010)

As Grace beat me to LNC this month I'll take

CNX thanks Joe.


----------



## nunthewiser (26 July 2010)

BDM as usual thx Joe


----------



## easylikesunday (26 July 2010)

NOD please & thankyou


----------



## Agentm (26 July 2010)

bph..

i want to track how far it drops this next month


----------



## Miner (27 July 2010)

this month's fluke  is API for me
Thanks Joe


----------



## drillinto (27 July 2010)

TAM
Thank you, Joe.


----------



## lemontree (27 July 2010)

CRK please ta!


----------



## Huitzii (27 July 2010)

My NOD is gone    ,so I will try LYC thanks Joe


----------



## jonojpsg (27 July 2010)

I'll take SDL please Joe


----------



## derty (27 July 2010)

Can I change by entry from IOH to ARU please Joe?


----------



## bigdog (27 July 2010)

ISF (ISoft) please Joe


----------



## skivvy (27 July 2010)

SSN please Jo.


----------



## skc (27 July 2010)

GRR... and if I don't win I will say grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## cutz (28 July 2010)

Haven't checked so if it's not taken SST.

Thanks.


----------



## jbocker (28 July 2010)

ede thank you Joe


----------



## Muschu (28 July 2010)

ETE please Joe.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 July 2010)

CDU thanks Joe


----------



## son of baglimit (28 July 2010)

NMS


----------



## prgudula (28 July 2010)

EGO
thanks Joe


----------



## akkopower (28 July 2010)

ndo please


----------



## jonnycage (29 July 2010)

avx please


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 July 2010)

CVN thanks Joe.

gg


----------



## noirua (29 July 2010)

UXA please Joe, thanks


----------



## adobee (29 July 2010)

AKM 

Please.. hope I have enough posts as have been away..


----------



## TheAbyss (30 July 2010)

LYC thank you


----------



## Boyou (30 July 2010)

Happy to go with CCC ,again ,thanks Joe


----------



## sam76 (30 July 2010)

avh thanks


----------



## Knobby22 (30 July 2010)

CFU thanks


----------



## Huitzii (30 July 2010)

TheAbyss said:


> LYC thank you




OOPS LYC is gone ....sorry


----------



## AussiePaul72 (30 July 2010)

ERM thanks Joe  ......... good luck to all


----------



## craigj (30 July 2010)

MHM    thanks joe


----------



## Bigukraine (31 July 2010)

NKP for me thanks joe


----------



## So_Cynical (31 July 2010)

*RPF* - Redcape Property Group

These guys own about 95 pubs that are leased to Westfarmers (Coles) and other big operators...there SP has been smashed over the last few months and a 50%+ turn around is pretty much inevitable at some point in time..IMO.

Too bad there's very little liquidity in the stock.  

Thanks Joe.


----------



## happytown (31 July 2010)

thx thnx mr blow


----------



## Trader Paul (31 July 2010)

HEG on this end, Joe ..... 

many thanks

  paul



=====


----------



## Joe Blow (2 August 2010)

derty said:


> Can I change by entry from IOH to ARU please Joe?




Unfortunately once you have entered it is not possible to change your entry unless the company ceases trading for a period longer than the duration of the competition.

However, on the positive side, although both IOH and ARU are up today, IOH is doing slightly better in percentage terms.


----------

